# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συναντηση μελων στο Mr Οδυσσεια WABBA (27.11.2011)

## Polyneikos

Aνοίγω αυτο το θεμα για να δηλωσουμε ποιοι θα είμαστε Αθηνα στο κλασσικο ραντεβου του Νοεμβρίου 
Εδω θα μπουν και οι  φωτογραφίες που θα προκύψουν ,backstage :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Παρών! πρωτα ο Θεός!  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## luckyseven

Ίσως ναι ίσως όχι θα δούμε.

----------


## Kostas95

Λογικα ναι!!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Παιδες,αν καποιος δωσει τα 10 ευρω για τα προκριματικα και μετα θελει να κατσει και στους τελικους,δινει και αλλα 15 ευρω??

----------


## Muscleboss

Αν έρθεις το πρωί έγκαιρα, ίσως σου κανονίσουμε κάποιο εισητηριο ώστε να μη χρειαστεί να ξαναπληρώσεις το βράδυ. Δε δεσμεύομια για αυτό, αλλά το έχουμε ξανακάνει για τα μέλη του φόρουμ. Απαραίτητη προυπόθεση να έρθεις νωρίς το πρωί.

ΜΒ

----------


## Dreiko

ναι αλλα στα τελικα... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ariel

:01. Unsure: ...μακαρι!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ακόμη δεν αποφάσισα, αν και θέλω να έρθω, είναι πολλά τα χιλιόμετρα.  :01. Sad: 

Οψόμεθα!!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Goofonly

Και εγώ θα ήθελα να έρθω αλλά δουλεύω  :08. One Laugh:

----------


## gym

Δυστυχως λογω επαγγελματικων υποχρεωσεων και παλι δεν θα μπορεσω να κατεβω αλλα ευχομαι να περασετε πολυ ομορφα...οι αγωνες ειναι μια πολυ καλη ευκαιρια να βρισκομαστε και να γνωριζομαστε τετ α τετ και οχι πισω απο μια οθονη...
οποτε οσοι μπορειτε να πατε,μην το χασετε και μην κανετε το λαθος να πατε και να μην χαιρετησετε την ομαδα και γνωριστειτε απο κοντα....δεν θελει ντροπες καλε! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> *οποτε οσοι μπορειτε να πατε,μην το χασετε και μην κανετε το λαθος να πατε και να μην χαιρετησετε την ομαδα και γνωριστειτε απο κοντα....δεν θελει ντροπες καλε!*


^^Αυτό!

Μετά από κάθε αγώνα, γράφουν παιδιά και λεν πως μας είδανε αλλά δεν ήρθανε να χαιρετήσουνε...! Δε δαγκώνουμε ρε παιδιά! Ελάτε να γνωριστούμε  :08. Toast:

----------


## Eddie

> ^^Αυτό!
> 
> Μετά από κάθε αγώνα, γράφουν παιδιά και λεν πως μας είδανε αλλά δεν ήρθανε να χαιρετήσουνε...! Δε δαγκώνουμε ρε παιδιά! Ελάτε να γνωριστούμε


Ενσταση!!!  :02. Smash:  
Εγω ακομα εχω μια μελανια στο χερι απ το olympus   :08. Turtle: 

Δυστηχως κι εγω δε θα μπορεσω γιατι θα ειμαι σε ενα γαμο γαμω..  :01. Sad:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Σε ρούφηξε ο Βαγγέλης; Ά να χαθεί......  :08. Elephant:

----------


## charchar

Μέσα κι εγώ !! Θα τα πούμε από κοντά!  :01. Wink:

----------


## velinos

εννοειτε πως θα ειμαι εκει απλα αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι ωρα θα παμε το πρωι να βοηθησουμε... :03. Thumb up: 
επισεις να ενημερωσω οσυς ερθουν και δεν εχουν ξαναερθει πως το ξεναδοχειο εχει παρκινγκ και ο λογος που το αναφερω ειναι επειδη η περιοχη ειναι καπως επικινδυνη.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατα τις 9:30 θα είμαστε εκει,να στηθει πανό,βιντεοκαμερες κτλ.
Ο αγωνας ενω λεει εναρξη στις 10:00 μονίμως ξεκινα στις 11:00-11:30,όσο όμως πιο νωρις ερθουν τα μελη τόσο καλύτερα θα υπαρχει η δυνατότητα να βρισκόμαστε συγκεντρωμενοι σε ενα σημείο,να τον παρακολουθησουμε μαζι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Κατα τις 9:30 θα είμαστε εκει,να στηθει πανό,βιντεοκαμερες κτλ.
> Ο αγωνας ενω λεει εναρξη στις 10:00 μονίμως ξεκινα στις 11:00-11:30,όσο όμως πιο νωρις ερθουν τα μελη τόσο καλύτερα θα υπαρχει η δυνατότητα να βρισκόμαστε συγκεντρωμενοι σε ενα σημείο,να τον παρακολουθησουμε μαζι


Δίπλα σου θα είμαι μωράκι μου :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## aggeliki

θα ειμαι και γω εκει αν και ειναι δυσκολο να ερθω πρωι ..με βλεπω το βραδακι να ερχομαι...κωνσταντινα μου!!!! θα εισαι στους τελικους εε???

----------


## RAMBO

Παρων και γω :05. Posing:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> θα ειμαι και γω εκει αν και ειναι δυσκολο να ερθω πρωι ..με βλεπω το βραδακι να ερχομαι...κωνσταντινα μου!!!! θα εισαι στους τελικους εε???



Θα είμαι εκει Αγγελική μου, σε περιμένω καλύτερα να ερθεις στους τελικούς θα σου αρέσει πολύ!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Παρων και γω


Γυμνός θα ερθεις γλυκό μου??? βλέπω γδύνεσαι :01. Unsure:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

θα έρθω και γω για ενα καυτό ΠΣΚ  στην αθήνα  και όπως είπαν τα παιδιά όποιος δεί γνωστά άτομα μέλη του φόρουμ μην διστάσει να συστηθεί, τουλάχιστον μιλάμε που μιλάμε διαδυκτιακά , να ξέρουμε και με ποιόν μιλάμε είναι καλύτερα , οι αγώνες είναι η καλύτερη περίπτωση για συναντήσεις των μελών  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Γυμνός θα ερθεις γλυκό μου??? βλέπω γδύνεσαι


ο ράμπο και ντυμένος να ρθεί θα τον ξεντύσουν οι γυναίκες , οπότε δεν την γλυτώνει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> ο ράμπο και ντυμένος να ρθεί θα τον ξεντύσουν οι γυναίκες , οπότε δεν την γλυτώνει


Ο Ραμπο είναι τρελό αγόρι!!!!Εσυ ελα με το ρασο σου πατερ ΜΟΝΟ!!!!!!

----------


## vaggan

> ναι αλλα στα τελικα...


ναι αλλα στα προκριματικα :01. Mr. Green: μηπως ξερεται τι ωρα τελειωνουν τα προκριματικα?

----------


## beefmeup

> ο ράμπο και ντυμένος να ρθεί θα τον ξεντύσουν οι γυναίκες , οπότε δεν την γλυτώνει


αμα ειναι ετσι Ηλια να ρθω κ γω μπας κ κλεψω λιγη αιγλη απο αυτη του ραμπο... :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

εγω δεν ερχομαι παιδια.. :08. Turtle: 

δεν λεει να με παρουν στο κυνηγι ολοι αυτοι που εχω κανει μπαν.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ελμερ

να ερθετε κυριε Γιαννη... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## RAMBO

beef μην ανχωνεσαι θα παιξουμε ομαδικα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> αμα ειναι ετσι Ηλια να ρθω κ γω μπας κ κλεψω λιγη αιγλη απο αυτη του ραμπο...


 απο το περίσσευμα του ράμπο πολλοι μερακλήδες μπορούν να χορτάσουν :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 




> beef μην ανχωνεσαι θα παιξουμε ομαδικα



να που ο ράμπο επιβεβαιώνει την φήμη του ανοιχτοχέρη , στις γυναίκες , βέβαια είναι αποτέλεσμα πλεονάσματος , αλλα τι μας χαλάει , καλα είναι και τα ομαδικα σπόρ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

εγω δεν ξερω τι να κανω :02. Bang Head:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> απο το περίσσευμα του ράμπο πολλοι μερακλήδες μπορούν να χορτάσουν
> 
> 
> 
> 
> να που ο ράμπο επιβεβαιώνει την φήμη του ανοιχτοχέρη , στις γυναίκες , βέβαια είναι αποτέλεσμα πλεονάσματος , αλλα τι μας χαλάει , καλα είναι και τα ομαδικα σπόρ


καποτε στο μελλον θα λενε ''ο Ράμπο'' και κανενός το μυαλό δε θα πηγαίνει στον σταλόνε....., ενας θα ειναι ο ραμπος και θα περνάει ήσυχα τη ζωη του στο εξοχικό του στη νεα μακρη οπου ολοι οι περαστικοί περνώντας απο εκει θα φωνάζουν ασυναίσθητα ''ΑΞΙΟΣ''  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Δίπλα σου θα είμαι μωράκι μου


Τετοια γραφεις και θα με ματιασουνε  :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

Λέω να έρθω και εγώ...  :01. Smile: 
Πιο πολύ το φαγοπότι με τσιτάρει με την παρέα του φόρουμ  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Λέω να έρθω και εγώ... 
> Πιο πολύ το φαγοπότι με τσιτάρει με την παρέα του φόρουμ


μετα τους προκριματικους ετσι? :08. Turtle:

----------


## Ariel

> ο ράμπο και ντυμένος να ρθεί θα τον ξεντύσουν οι γυναίκες , οπότε δεν την γλυτώνει


ποια να αντισταθει>? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

ε ειναι κανα δυο αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι θα δεν θα γινω σαν τον παλιο συναδελφο τον Δον Ζουαν.... :01. Wink:

----------


## Ariel

^^^^^...ειμαι μεσα???χεχε

----------


## RAMBO

:08. One Laugh:   :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

με την απορια θα μεινεις :01. Razz:

----------


## Ariel

κατσε να σκασω μυτη και θα σε βαλω στη θεση σουυυυυυυυυυυυυ

----------


## RAMBO

τι εκανα παλι εγω το αγελουδι? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Ariel

:08. Evil Fire:

----------


## RAMBO

μαλλον θα εχω χασει επεισοδια...

----------


## drizzt

Θα ερθω αυριο σιγουρα,πιθανον χωρις παρεα,γι αυτο πειτε μου περιπου τι ωρα θα μαζευτει το φορουμ στο περιπου για να μην ειμαι μονος μου σαν τον κουκο!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Aν μιλας για πρωι,εμεις θα ειμαστε από τις 9:30-10:00,ενω το απογευμα επειδη παντα εχει περισσότερο κόσμο καλύτερα να εισαι εκει κατα τις 18:30.
Εμεις θα είμαστε μπροστα,θα εχουμε στημενη καμερα. :01. Wink:

----------


## drizzt

οκ τοτε τα λεμε το πρωι απο κοντα!!!

----------


## Ariel

θα ερθωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

θα  με συνοδευσεις η να ψαξω για νταμα?

----------


## Ariel

^^^...δε θα φερεισ καμια δικια σου???????????? :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

μα σου δινω προτεραιοτητα και γι αυτο σε ρωταω,αλλιως να ψαξω στην αντζεντα μου :01. Razz:

----------


## Kostas95

ειμαι με 40πυρετο και θα χασω τους αγωνες... :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Επί το έργο, πριν τα προκριματικά!   :05. Lift Heavy: 
Ο Νάσσερ επιστάτης!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καποιες πρωτες φωτογραφίες της παρεας των μελων του φορουμ!

Ο μεγάλος Γιαννη Κουκος,τιμαει καθε φορα τους αγωνες αλλα και την παρέα του φόρουμ,μαζί με τον Ηλία



Κούκος - Κολιγκιώνης 





Το  :bodybuilding.gr:  team,συγχαίρωντας τον Γενικο Νικητη ,Τασο Κολιγκιώνη,ο οποίος ήταν σε άψογη φόρμα,την καλύτερη της ζωής του !Μπράβο Τασο,άξιος   :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

εγω θελω τη σεξυ φωτο που εχω με τον ερωτυλο του φορουμ... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## GREEK POWER

To παλικαρι στη τριτη φωτο αριστερα απο τον νικητη ?

----------


## Polyneikos

> εγω θελω τη σεξυ φωτο που εχω με τον ερωτυλο του φορουμ...



Τα 2 πιο σεξυ αγόρια του forum  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> To παλικαρι στη τριτη φωτο αριστερα απο τον νικητη ?


Aριστερα του Κολιγκιωνη όπως κοιταμε την φωτο,Muscleboss :03. Bowdown: , δεξια  όπως κοιτάμε την φωτο Nasser  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GREEK POWER

E TOTE  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Dreiko

> Τα 2 πιο σεξυ αγόρια του forum


δεν ξερω αν παρατηρησες που ειναι το δεξι χερι του ραμπο....
μαλλον του αρεσα πολυ.... :08. Elephant:  :08. Elephant:  :08. Elephant:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Ok,  απλα απο το αβαταρ δεν τον καταλαβαινεις το boss, ενω ο nasser  :03. Thumb up:  O τερμα δεξια ? :01. Razz:    Εσυ παλι ποιος εισαι δεξια η αριστερα του rambo ? dreiko.

----------


## Dreiko

μα φυσικα αυτος που τον εχει αγκαλια... :08. Turtle:

----------


## GREEK POWER

:08. One Laugh:  :08. One Laugh:  :08. One Laugh:

----------


## GREEK POWER

> Aριστερα του Κολιγκιωνη όπως κοιταμε την φωτο,Muscleboss, δεξια  όπως κοιτάμε την φωτο Nasser


Παντος σε αυτη τη φωτο μετα τον νικητη ο Poleyneikos εχει τους καλυτερους τραπεζιους :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Βig Mike !!

----------


## gym

ωραιες φωτο παιδια...πολυ ζωντανες..μπραβο σε ολο το τεαμ! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

στην τελευταια photo,αυτος με το Rambo ποιος ειναι?

----------


## Goofonly

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες παιδιά  :03. Clap:  Μόνο τόσοι όμως παραβρέθηκαν από το forum? 

Ο MB αγνώριστος  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

> στην τελευταια photo,αυτος με το Rambo ποιος ειναι?


Eιναι το μέλος του φόρουμ  Dr.Dre, από το γυμναστηριο μας στην Ν. Μακρη,διαδοχος του Rambo και βασικος ανταγωνιστής του στην junior κατηγορία  στο Atlas Challenge,2 σκληροι στην ίδια πόλη !  :05. Weights:  :01. Razz: 
Στο Άτλας ο ενας θα μείνει κατω από τις μπαρες και ο αλλος θα φύγει με το τζιπ και τα 150.000 $$$ !!  :05. Weights:  :01. Razz:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dr.Dre

θα προτiμησω το 2ο!!!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :03. Clap:

----------


## RAMBO

ετσι οπως τα λεει 2 σκληροι στην ιδια πολη,εδω μετα βιας μπορουμε πια να κινηθουμε μεσα στο γυμναστηριο...οσο για το ατλας εχω δηλωσει οτι θα δειξουμε τον βαρβαρο χαρακτηρα μας το team ειναι αδυσωπιτο και δεν αφηνουμε περιθωριο για αλλους διεκδικητες....

----------


## giannis64

σιγα την παρεα. δεν λετε και πολλα. χαλια-χαλια-χαλια. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

μην σκατε.. απο την ζηλια μου που δεν ημουν εκει τα γραφω... :01. Sad:  :08. Toast:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> 


το παιδι διπλα στο Νασσερ ποιος ειναι? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

> το παιδι διπλα στο Νασσερ ποιος ειναι?


πλακα κανεις? :01. Unsure:

----------


## NASSER

> το παιδι διπλα στο Νασσερ ποιος ειναι?


Σταύρος Κορασάνης. Παλιός αθλητής απο Κρήτη και απο τα καλύτερα παιδιά του χώρου!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ωραιοι ολοι, μπραβο παιδια παντα τετοια  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> πλακα κανεις?


οχι,γιατι? :01. Unsure: 



> Σταύρος Κορασάνης. Παλιός αθλητής απο Κρήτη και απο τα καλύτερα παιδιά του χώρου!


thx nasser :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## velinos

πολυ ομορφα ολα ,ελπιζω και στο μελλον ετσι ωραια και παλι ολοι μαζι και ακομα περισσοτεροι φιλοι του forum  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Γεια σου Νίκο,σε περιμενουμε και το Σάββατο στο Atlas  :02. Welcome:

----------


## LION

*Αυτός δεξιά στη φωτογραφία,δίπλα στο Σάββα,ποιος είναι παιδιά;

Αγωνίστηκε στους juniors? *   :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Junior είναι Χρήστο και μάλιστα στην ελαφριά κατηγορία,λυκόπουλο !! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μας πειράζει ο χρήστος συμπληρώνει και ο κώστας απο κάτω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
αυτός το σκεύτετε να κάνει την παρθενική του εμφάνηση αγωνιστικά ,έχει και την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση τού φίλου του του Δον Σάββα Δανιηλίδη  ,  έχει αρχίσει βαράκια και αερόμπικ και σε μερικά χρόνια να μεγαλώσει πρώτα λίγο να δέσει το σώμα του , θα τον δείτε στη σκηνή να κάνει τα χορευτικά του  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## LION

> θα τον δείτε στη σκηνή να κάνει τα χορευτικά του



Μπα!Τα χορευτικά τα κάνω σε άλλες πίστες που συχνάζουν κάτι "γερόλυκοι"!!!    :01. Razz: 

(Με τον Σάββα γνωριζόμαστε από παιδιά!Μη μας παρεξηγείτε!)  :01. Smile:

----------


## m3ssias

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## m3ssias

Ωραιος ο Σαββας, σε καθε αγωνα δινει το παρων και ειναι φιλαθλος του  bodybuilding!! Θυμαμαι ειχε ερθει και τον Μαιο στο Βελλιδειο και μας  ειδε κ εκει!!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ωραιος ο Σαββας, σε καθε αγωνα δινει το παρων και ειναι φιλαθλος του  bodybuilding!! Θυμαμαι ειχε ερθει και τον Μαιο στο Βελλιδειο και μας  ειδε κ εκει!!!!


τον έχω μαζί παρέα χρήστο να βγεί και λίγο έξω το βράδυ γιατι είναι σπιτόγατος , λεει εμείς εδω στις σέρρες είμαστε σπίτι δουλειά βαριέτε να βγαίνει νύχτα να ξενυχτάει , με το ζόρι να τον βγάλω να πάμε σε ενα καφενείο να πιούμε ενα χαμομύλι  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Μπα!Τα χορευτικά τα κάνω σε άλλες πίστες που συχνάζουν κάτι "γερόλυκοι"!!!   
> 
> (Με τον Σάββα γνωριζόμαστε από παιδιά!Μη μας παρεξηγείτε!)


πρέπει μια φορα να κανονήσουμε μια ομάδα για νυχτερινή εξόρμηση αν και εμένα δεν μ αρέσουν αυτα , με το ζόρι και απο υποχρέωση κάνω το χατήρι , θέλω να αγιάσω και δεν αφήνουν οι διαβόλοι  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> πρέπει μια φορα να κανονήσουμε *μια ομάδα για νυχτερινή εξόρμηση* αν και εμένα δεν μ αρέσουν αυτα , με το ζόρι και απο υποχρέωση κάνω το χατήρι , θέλω να αγιάσω και δεν αφήνουν οι διαβόλοι


αμε αμε γιατι οχι? :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ariel

> πρέπει μια φορα να κανονήσουμε μια ομάδα για νυχτερινή εξόρμηση αν και εμένα δεν μ αρέσουν αυτα , με το ζόρι και απο υποχρέωση κάνω το χατήρι , θέλω να αγιάσω και δεν αφήνουν οι διαβόλοι


ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι

----------


## Ariel

> δεν ξερω αν παρατηρησες που ειναι το δεξι χερι του ραμπο....
> μαλλον του αρεσα πολυ....


 :02. Shock:

----------


## murder

αααααα ρε παιδια ... ηθελα να παω....και δεν ειχα και πολλυ καλη παρεα  και τλκα δεν   :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  δεν εχω ακομα το πσ στο σπιτι και δεν το ειχα δει   :01. Sad: (

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι


 ε τότε την επόμενη φορα θα γίνει "αίμα κι άμμος" αυτη την φορα αφήσαμε δυνατα δείγματα γραφής  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Eιναι πρωι και ο Muscleboss σκεφτεται ότι τον περιμενει  μια δυσκολη μερα....Με πολύ τρεξιμο.....




Πινει μια τζουρα καφε για τόνωση....




Τα μελη της ομαδας ετοιμαζονται για τις προεργασίες του αγωνα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

αυτον τον περιεργο με τα χαιμαλια τι τον θελατε μαζι σας??? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dreiko

διονυση ωραιο κολιε ρε συ... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: 

εντιτ.με προλαβες... :01. ROFL:

----------


## beefmeup

> διονυση ωραιο κολιε ρε συ...


..λεει ο τυπος με το ωραιο φουτερ.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## giannis64

> διονυση ωραιο κολιε ρε συ...
> 
> εντιτ.με προλαβες...


δεν ειναι κολιε ρε συ.  :08. Turtle: 

το κομπολοι ειναι και λογο της αγκαλιας με τον μπος επρεπε καπου αλλου να το κρεμασει.. :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίες φωτος  :08. Toast: 

Σύντοα περισσότερες απο τη συνάντηση του Atlas Challenge  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## murder

> Αν έρθεις το πρωί έγκαιρα, ίσως σου κανονίσουμε κάποιο εισητηριο ώστε να μη χρειαστεί να ξαναπληρώσεις το βράδυ. Δε δεσμεύομια για αυτό, αλλά το έχουμε ξανακάνει για τα μέλη του φόρουμ. Απαραίτητη προυπόθεση να έρθεις νωρίς το πρωί.
> 
> ΜΒ


boss για δωσε καμια πληροφορια? που ποτε χρηματικο ποσο...? θελω πολυ να ερθω  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> boss για δωσε καμια πληροφορια? που ποτε χρηματικο ποσο...? θελω πολυ να ερθω


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: ηταν για τον αγωνα που μας περασε την Κυριακη :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αργησες 3 μερες.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## rey1989

ωραίοι είστε  :03. Thumb up:   :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικες ακομα....

Dreiko - Rambo συζητωντας τα πλανα τους για την κατακτηση του αντίθετου φυλου,βρισκουν ότι συμφωνουν σε πολλα...




Η αίθουσα καταμεστη,το Novotel εχει αρχίσει να δείχνει μικρο για τετοιου είδους διοργανωσεις....Αλλα αποτελει bodybuilding σημείο συναντησης εδω και 30 χρονια....






Η κριτική επιτροπη....




Πανος-Γιαννης Διακογιαννης, Νασσερ- Γρηγόρης Καραγιαννης,ανταλάσσωντας απόψεις,στην δευτερη σειρα Διονύσης beefmeup & Nικος (velinos)

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Mερικες ακομα....


και ο Andrikos στη δεξια μερια,1η σειρα..διπλα απο την κοπελα...πώς και δε συναντηθηκε με το Διονυση :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

> και ο Andrikos στη δεξια μερια,1η σειρα..διπλα απο την κοπελα...πώς και δε συναντηθηκε με το Διονυση


Ο Διονύσης ήρθε το πρωι και ο Αντρέας το βράδυ και δεν βρέθηκαν. Εγώ βρέθηκα με όλα τα παιδιά όσα είδα και αναγνώρισα (γιατι έχω και λίγη μυωπία και δεν φοράω γυαλιά). Ελπίζω όποιος με είδε να μην ντράπηκε να έρθει να μου μιλήσει.

----------


## Dreiko

> Mερικες ακομα....
> 
> Dreiko - Rambo συζητωντας τα πλανα τους για την κατακτηση του *αντίθετου* φυλου,βρισκουν ότι συμφωνουν σε πολλα...


καλα για *αυτο* μην παιρνεις και ορκο... :08. Elephant:

----------


## Roid Rage

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35000


Επειδη δεν ασχολουμαι με το αθλημα, ο εικονιζομενος δεξια ποιος ειναι, ο νικητης;

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Επειδη δεν ασχολουμαι με το αθλημα, ο εικονιζομενος δεξια ποιος ειναι;


Tασος Κολιγκιωνης...ο Γενικος Νικητης του Μr Οδυσσεια Wabba της Κυριακης.

----------


## Roid Rage

:03. Thumb up:  Γιατι με τοσο μαυρισμα αναρωτιομουν αν ειναι..

----------

